# Dog with an Attitude!!



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

We have not posted in awhile. Life has been busy we are taking dog
Classes per week! This is really testing my patience! Thor hates rally he does not listen! He did the first course pretty good tonight, but the second run through he forgot what a sit was! Decided to sit with his butt facing the opposite direction! Then decided to lie down mid course! The instructor laughed and said he had quite the attitude!! We may never get to compete at this rate! On the other hand he LOVES agility! He is my little dare devil! Faith is the opposite hates everything but cuddling and being cute! Here are some pictures!!







Mr attitude himself







My obedient lil girl!







Sleep sleep!!

Love
Carri Thor and Faith 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Haha, he reminds me of how Leila did in her training classes. She did fine learning everything and showing it off during the Puppy Classes. A couple of weeks after completing those, it was time to start the Intermediate Classes. Well, she was the exact opposite in those classes and I was sure everyone thought I was lying about her doing everything at home, even though she wouldn't do anything but lay down and watch the others in class. I came very close to not even taking her to graduation but I'm glad I did. It was like she knew that was graduation and she did everything perfectly! (I was also relieved that she showed the other parents her mommy wasn't making anything up, lol.)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like my Aussie. He loved agility, but thought rally was booorrriinnnng


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Thor you were just having an off day, weren't you Buddy? Baby Faith is a little doll!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's just fine Thor! Agility is way more fun than sitting!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I look forward to hopefully starting Lily in agility class in the spring. I have her in an obedience class now with a great trainer, and hope to continue with her later on. I know this trainer does agility with bigger dogs, and hope there can be accommodation for Lily's size. (I think she is the only one around her who does agility training, so if not I will be out of luck.)


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

LOL. Boo just watches Zach but won't do it on his own. He stares at us, then watches Zach and then he thinks oh is that what they want.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL I love the little stinkers!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

boys will be boys, he's just smarter then the rest:aktion033: he knew actually what he was doing:innocent:

he sounds like he's adorable:wub:
your little girl is a angel, girls rule:chili:


----------

